# Mother 3 sprites



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

I need claus sprites please


----------



## JPH (Oct 31, 2008)

http://starmen.net/mother3/characters/


----------



## Minox (Oct 31, 2008)

Spriters-Resource


----------



## Prime (Oct 31, 2008)

Google > Mother 3 Sprites


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 2, 2008)

Ah, GBATempers make me laugh...

All of the above will help.


----------

